# Bringing Car to HK



## japanwala (Oct 2, 2012)

Hello Friends. I am Moving to HK and thinking about taking my BMW X5 to HKG.. Car is 5 Years old and I am the First owner. I understand thaqt process is complicated but Can you please let me know if someone has worked with any company who can handle this and if they can refer to me please ? appreciate that.

Thanks


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Is that BMW steering wheel at the right side of the car? In HK they drive on the left side of the road.


----------



## Golo (Apr 15, 2011)

JWilliamson said:


> Is that BMW steering wheel at the right side of the car? In HK they drive on the left side of the road.


They do in Japan!


----------



## japanwala (Oct 2, 2012)

Yes... in line with HK.... Can you please suggest me someone who can handle this for me ?

Thanks


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Look here - Transport Department - Home. Seems you will be taxed a lot!


----------

